# Cast iron to PVC



## TryTibbs (Aug 7, 2009)

I have a concrete floor with 2 inches of 4 inch cast iron sticking up. I need to immediately go to a PVC 4 inch sanitary "T". I cant use a coupling as I wont be able to get the drain slope right so I need to adapt the PVC socket to the 4 inch cast. Is there a method of doing this? In other words, I would like to slip the socket over the cast iron. I need to come out of the "T" as close as possible to the floor.

14 years in the UAW as a plumber and pipe fitter. How about a simple answer? I just bought a home and want to move a couple sinks and install a drain for a washing machine!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How about an intro.......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

UAW? United AUTO Workers. You did plumbing on cars. A plumber doesn't ask this question. Thanks for playing.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

